# Patrick signs $32.5B fiscal year 2013 budget



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick signs $32.5B fiscal year 2013 budget*

Gov. Deval Patrick signs Massachusetts $32.5 billion fiscal year 2013 budget on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/P...dget/-/9848766/15441818/-/c4i8b8/-/index.html​


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a moment too soon. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Did he veto the riders that made it unlawful to register a car without a valid license, and other riders targeting illegal aliens?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov vetoes budget bill's EBT reforms*

*Patrick's move will allow buys banned by Legislature*

By Chris Cassidy
Monday, July 9, 2012 - Updated 7 hours ago

Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s failure to fully embrace the Legislature's EBT reforms has reignited the debate over the fraud-ravaged welfare benefits card system - raising criticism he's leaving loopholes open to allow the purchase of controversial goods with taxpayers' money.
In a veto statement yesterday, Patrick slammed his reform-intent rivals for "political grandstanding" with their efforts to ban EBT buys of guns, porn, tattoos, jewelry and manicures, insisting reforms were already on track without the Legislature's meddling. That drew return fire from irate lawmakers.
"A lot of people in the Legislature, and a lot of taxpayers for that matter, believe there are a lot of problems with our EBT system," said state Sen. Robert Hedlund (R-Weymouth). "Some of us have worked hard to try to address those problems. Some of us actually take our jobs seriously, and to be accused of political grandstanding, I think it's irresponsible and immature of the governor to speak that way."

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...ys_banned_by_legislature/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s failure to fully embrace the Legislature's EBT reforms has reignited the debate over the fraud-ravaged welfare benefits card system - raising criticism he's leaving loopholes open to allow the purchase of controversial goods with taxpayers' money.
> In a veto statement yesterday, Patrick slammed his reform-intent rivals for "political grandstanding" with their efforts to ban EBT buys of guns, porn, tattoos, jewelry and manicures, insisting reforms were already on track without the Legislature's meddling. That drew return fire from irate lawmakers.
> "A lot of people in the Legislature, and a lot of taxpayers for that matter, believe there are a lot of problems with our EBT system," said state Sen. Robert Hedlund (R-Weymouth). "Some of us have worked hard to try to address those problems. Some of us actually take our jobs seriously, and to be accused of political grandstanding, I think it's irresponsible and immature of the governor to speak that way."


*Not surprising. Governor Patrick is a socialist. Isn't it common sense that these things should only be used for bread, milk and the like? EBT users are his (and Obama's) voting base..........I recently heard on the radio that in 1984 85% of working age people paid federal taxes. Today it's down to 51%. Socialism is already here. The question is can it be reversed or is it too late???*


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Hedlund was on the Howie Carr show last week, and said he was confident that there were enough votes to override the veto on the EBT sections.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Hedlund was on the Howie Carr show last week, and said he was confident that there were enough votes to override the veto on the EBT sections.


I hope so or we are doomed. I for one am sick and tired of pulling a cart that is full of people enjoying a free ride.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*House defies Patrick on welfare EBT cards*

The Massachusetts House of Representatives has struck down Gov. Deval Patrick's budget amendment regarding electronic benefit transfer card purchases for welfare recipients.

Read more:
http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/M...ts/-/9848766/15479382/-/102ggnsz/-/index.html​


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

Shaunna O'Connell (state senator from Taunton) was on Howie Carr today....most of the good provisions regarding EBT card use at certain businesses and unlicensed drivers registering cars was voted back in, overriding Deval's veto.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gov. Deval Patrick: EBT enforcement 'not feasible'*

A defiant Gov. *Deval Patrick* finally signed a welfare reform bill into law yesterday - only to say he won't enforce key parts of the measure, drawing the wrath of lawmakers working to crack down on widespread abuses of the system.
Patrick, in a letter to lawmakers, said it's "not feasible" to ban EBT purchases of frills such as liquor, cigarettes, lottery tickets and tattoos - and that "this administration will not enforce what cannot be enforced with respect to the use of EBT cards."
"He's saying he's not going to enforce the law. That's a first for me," said state Rep. Shaunna O'Connell (R-Taunton), who is leading the charge for reform.

http://www.bostonherald.com/news/po...enforcement_not_feasible/srvc=home&position=0


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

How is not feasible? It can't be that hard, they were able to change the system pretty quick when it was decided that you can no longer use your FSA to pay for OTC drugs. Even if they set it up so that anything that was taxed can't be paid for with the EBT card that would be a start. Not to mention, if they start catching some of these places not charging tax on taxable items so that the EBT can be used they got them on tax violations too. If they did that and made it so that they only work at places that sell food just like your FSA card only works at the doctor's office and pharmacy, it would eliminate huge amounts of fraud. It's not that hard to do, just use the same system that's already in place to make sure that people spend the money that they put into their FSA account the way they're supposed to. He's a moron.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

State EBT panel nixes slew of major reforms

Republicans vow legislative fight in 2013

December 21, 2012









Photo by:
Unknown
STATE Sen. ROBERT Hedlund

The panel reviewing the EBT system took a pass on major reforms yesterday, but Republicans are promising a fight in the state Legislature in the new year to fix the abuse-ravaged system once and for all.
The EBT Cashless Commission's final report was approved yesterday and called for more education and stricter enforcement but skipped over the toughest proposals.
"The recommendations in the report are weak and ineffective, especially considering one of them is already law," said state Rep. Shaunna O'Connell (R-Taunton), one of the members of the commission composed of legislators and state advocates. "It was a missed opportunity to do some good work here and really come up with a system that works for the taxpayers and for the people of the program."

http://bostonherald.com/news_opinion/local_coverage/2012/12/state_ebt_panel_nixes_slew_major_reforms


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The Ripples Group was paid six figures and came up with nothing...classic symptom of demorat "leadership." Glad you could take care of your buddies at taxpayer expense, Deville.
http://www.ripplesgroup.com/team/index.html



> In the end, the commission adopted Options 2 and 3 - more education for clients, higher penalties for store owners and tougher enforcement. The state would also identify "high risk" abusers and put them on automatic cashless payments for necessities such as rent and utilities.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

F this goddamn welfare state; the savages and pols can have it.. I'm outta here......


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Gee no wonder we are in financial ruin. Disgusting.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Patrick/Warren 2016


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Patrick/Warren 2016


I just vomited......


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I just vomited......


Provided the GOP gets their shit together and focuses on what's important (smaller government and the economy) and less on social issues that could be the best thing in the world.

Deval is no where near as "smooth" as his buddy from Chicago and people from other parts of the country will see right through his bullshit.

Lizzie is unelectable to anybody but MA voters. That ticket could be a repeat of McGovern/Eagleton.


----------

